# has anyone ordered from deshawn in the uk?



## bruty2fruity (May 19, 2006)

just my order seems to be taking ages and i wondered if thats the same for anyone else


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 19, 2006)

Post from the UK to the US can take weeks. Peice of advice dont buy nymphs from America if you can avoid it, and if youre going to, make sure its warm enough and it will remain that way for the wesst of the week.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 19, 2006)

nah i didn't buy livestock for that exact reason. and mainly because he u.k has such variations in its climate. i just bought some cups/containers thats all. just wondered as my mantids have shed three times during the order and are now quite big


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

Unless the parcel gets lost...which is a very common occurance, I have never known it to take over 7 days. I usually find if I send on a tuesday, it almost always arrives on the following monday? Some a little longer, little shorter.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 19, 2006)

i ordered at the end of april around the 28th...still nothing


----------



## yen_saw (May 19, 2006)

He probably sent the parcel via ship since it is not a "live" parcel. Did you check with him? Regular air-mail takes 5-10 working days. As Memorial Holiday is approaching it will take longer to ship in-out of the USA. But i believed it should have gone out of the states by now. The receiving country usually take some time scanning and inspecting the parcel so it may take a while to reach you after arriving at UK.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 19, 2006)

yeah i received an email after pestering him. im just a bit dubious as people have tried to bend me over via net payments before


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

If you are paying with paypal, its okay  You can file a paypal complaint and get your money returned if all goes wrong. I found out about that marvellous function a few months back...its great!


----------



## Lukony (May 19, 2006)

Deshawn wouldn't screw you over or atleast I don't think so. I have never really had a problem with him but I am only a few states away from him.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 19, 2006)

nah im sure he wont. but theres always what if's u know im just covvering my . he seems nice enough


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

I had one prob from Deshawn (Which comeon man..you still owe me for!!) But other than that he seems okay at the mo I think?


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 24, 2006)

yes, i received my items today and there allot beter than i imagined. id reccomend. turns out it was my blunder for the postage so sorry deshawn. really the title should be has an idiot called bruty ordered from you.

anyway one further question. i saw a site on this forum for a amphibian site that sold these same cups (with aluminium mesh lid) for fairly cheap. could someone just post the link as i cant find the thread it was in.


----------

